
Google AI Residency Program - sndean
https://research.google.com/teams/brain/residency/
======
KKKKkkkk1
So how is this different from other industry postdocs, other than being open
to non-PhDs?

~~~
p1esk
I'm guessing the quality of the program, and pay is better than average.

------
cduguet
A little bit too late, I'm afraid. Applications closed on January 8th.

~~~
bringtheaction
Maybe they will do the same thing next year so by making people aware of it
now we help those people stay on the lookout for this the next time around?

------
cvigoe
Anyone know if the program is open to current grad students?

~~~
kaz-yos
You have to graduate before starting the Residency, one of the current
resident told me.

------
sigi45
Too late :(

Like the idea very much

------
davesque
I know I will be criticized for pointing this out but, why post this here? I'm
sure only a fraction of a percent of HN readers would be considered for a
residency at Google.

~~~
sndean
Just found it interesting that AI Residency Programs are apparently a thing
(all?) large tech companies have now. Didn't know whether everyone was aware
of their existence. Plus, I'd consider applying.

Uber ([https://eng.uber.com/uber-ai-residency/](https://eng.uber.com/uber-ai-
residency/))

Google
([https://research.google.com/teams/brain/residency/](https://research.google.com/teams/brain/residency/))

Facebook ([https://research.fb.com/programs/facebook-ai-research-
reside...](https://research.fb.com/programs/facebook-ai-research-residency-
program/))

Microsoft ([https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/academic-
program/mi...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/academic-
program/microsoft-ai-residency-program/))

~~~
hdd2k
these options seem like practical alternatives to attending grad school. What
are some reasons one would be opposed to this?

The only downside seems to be that they are difficult to get into.

~~~
sndean
Looking at the background of the current residents, I'd it looks more similar
to a postdoctoral research position. Not sure whether it's intentional or a
byproduct of the high degree of competition, but one likely needs Masters or
PhD to get in.

But comparing these program with my current postdoc position (and grad
school): The experience in these AI residency programs is probably more
practical and less academic, and it probably pays more.

If you're a top-notch candidate coming out of college, I'd say why not try
applying? You can always get a Masters degree and try applying again :)

